# My investment blog



## stock nub (30 June 2013)

Hi guys,

Thought i would share my blog here seeing as this website partially inspired me to start it.

Only have two posts up so far but will keep it updated as regularly as i can and post here when i make new posts.

All feedback will be greatly appreciated.

www.jadedinvestor.blogspot.com


----------



## springhill (30 June 2013)

Best of luck with your blog, I have a great deal of respect for those who put themselves and their opinions out there for public scrutiny. 
Take the positives commentary and constructive criticism in your stride, ignore the haters. The net is full of them.


----------



## Joe Blow (1 July 2013)

I think we can make this our official investment blog introduction thread.

If you have an investment blog feel free to link to it from this thread.

The only condition is that you must tell us a little about it; why you started it and what you hope to achieve with it.


----------



## ParleVouFrancois (9 July 2013)

www.jochimaker.com

I have a now pretty much defunct share blog. I updated it almost daily and made over $130,000 dollars in the sharemarket while doing it. I have since put a bunch of it on a single company which I believe is high risk, but even higher reward, so I've stopped blogging and started focusing more on university and am just waiting to see how it all turns out. The company is Armour Energy, and I strongly believe shale oil is the new area create massive amounts of wealth in (as evidenced by my early trades in companies like SEA, AUT, and my current trade in AJQ).

If it all goes down the toilet in AJQ, I've already taken out enough to pay for the rest of my university (until the end of this year, and next year potentially doing a masters in professional accounting, because a degree in economics when you're not passionate enough to go into research is hard to get a job in). So I'll still be fine if the worst happens and AJQ goes to zero.


----------



## coolcup (9 July 2013)

My blog is in my signature below. I've only started it in the last few months and am using it as a tool to record my thoughts on various stocks and indices using a combination of fundamental and technical analysis. I find I am far more analytical and cogent with my thinking if my ideas are put out there in public view. It means the scoreboard is clear to see and there is no rewriting history when it comes to reassessing why I thought a particular way at any given time. So far it has proven a useful exercise and given me more confidence that my calls have been playing out well to date. Hope you enjoy reading and please feel free to provide any feedback!


----------



## daffyd23 (31 July 2013)

My blog discusses Index portfolio investing in Superannuation in Australia without needing a Self-Managed Superannuation Fund

There are an increasing number of low-cost options out there

superannuationfreak.blogspot.com


----------



## stevealimore (22 January 2015)

Hi all,

My blog is an attempt to share my learnings and journey in investing and, life in general - the same way I learned in the first place. 

Another aspect that I find quite useful is that when you write things down, it is much easier to focus your thoughts and form a coherent opinion.

If you happen to stop by, I would love to hear your feedback and opinions.

www.sensibleinvestor.com.au


----------

